# Wax runs on to windscreen?



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

Mk3 Mondeo, SRP, 2x EGP, 2x Collinite 476s, all applied properly with the requisite gaps between layers.

I've noticed that in the weeks following this treatment, the windscreen is getting more and more water-repellent, as if some of the wax is gradually "falling off" the bonnet onto the windscreen!

Anyone else found this?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Troon said:


> Mk3 Mondeo, SRP, 2x EGP, 2x Collinite 476s, all applied properly with the requisite gaps between layers.
> 
> I've noticed that in the weeks following this treatment, the windscreen is getting more and more water-repellent, as if some of the wax is gradually "falling off" the bonnet onto the windscreen!
> 
> Anyone else found this?


Could it be possible that over the weeks the car has been washed and the glass is cleaner?
It will be interesting to see how long your wax coatings last before requiring re-application.
Before xmas I posted a thread where I applied some (1 coat) Simoniz Original paste wax to a car wing, this morning I notice the beading has finally ceased, the wing has just lay in the rear garden.


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

No, it doesn't behave like a normal clean windscreen - the raindrops bead off quickly like they do on my waxed side windows. The effect goes away if I clean the windscreen with APC then Autoglym Glass Polish, but it returns after driving in the rain for a bit.

I'm expecting the 476s to last for a good long time, but I do top it up occasionally mostly because I like waxing.

I take it you're not married. I'd never be able to leave a wing lying around in the garden :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Troon said:


> No, it doesn't behave like a normal clean windscreen - the raindrops bead off quickly like they do on my waxed side windows. The effect goes away if I clean the windscreen with APC then Autoglym Glass Polish, but it returns after driving in the rain for a bit.
> 
> I'm expecting the 476s to last for a good long time, but I do top it up occasionally mostly because I like waxing.
> 
> I take it you're not married. I'd never be able to leave a wing lying around in the garden :lol:


Correct about the marital status :lol: my house my rules :thumb: but have been known to frequent Boley Park and other parts of Lichfield


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'd be very surprised if it was the wax coming off the roof tbh. Could it be something in your screenwash maybe? Or just a very thin layer of 'oily' traffic film that's settled on the glass that's creating some extra surface tension against the water perhaps? I'm only making guesses off the top of my head here as I really don't think it's the wax 'sliding off'.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Do you use a wash and wax ?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

s2kpaul said:


> Do you use a wash and wax ?


That's a good point, and you might have hit on something there :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

s2kpaul said:


> Do you use a wash and wax ?


Yup, or any shampoo with "conditioning agents" in it - I find that regular washing with Shampoo Plus turned all my glass water repellant to the point folk thought I had used RainX!


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

Coming back to my post after a long break...

After a winter of just keeping the worst of the road crap off the car, I finally did a proper wash and wax two weeks ago. Again, a few days later, the windscreen started beading. I've been using the same shampoo throughout the winter: the only difference this time was the Colli 476s.

It's definitely coming off the bonnet somehow (airborne or waterborne, don't know) and affecting the way water behaves on the windscreen, and to a lesser extent, the front side windows.

Not a problem - it doesn't affect the wiper performance - just thought it was interesting behaviour.


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

i have noticed the exact same thing...i wash, glaze wax my car and dont even touch the windscreen (apart from the wash stage and it beads like i had waxed it. The only conclusion i have come to is that the solvents from the bonnet rise and clinge to the windscreen...i have no other explanation but know exactly what you mean as this has been on my mind for ages as it happens every time i wax my car


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Correct about the marital status :lol: my house my rules :thumb: but have been known to frequent Boley Park and other parts of Lichfield


I've had to settle for leaving a panel behind the bins....Orders off 'er indoors...

Nice to see others near me...I'm in Boley Park.

Where are you from Avanti and Troon?


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but having a similar issue here and found this.

Applied SRP and EGP to the vehicle a couple of months ago, but after rain the windscreen smears as if there's an oily later on the windscreen.

If I clean the windscreen manually the wipers will perform well, but the problem returns after rainfall. I'm wondering whether the EGP is running off the roof and onto the windscreen? Or whether others have experienced something similar?


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

PG Monkey said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but having a similar issue here and found this.
> 
> Applied SRP and EGP to the vehicle a couple of months ago, but after rain the windscreen smears as if there's an oily later on the windscreen.
> 
> If I clean the windscreen manually the wipers will perform well, but the problem returns after rainfall. I'm wondering whether the EGP is running off the roof and onto the windscreen? Or whether others have experienced something similar?


It's possible as srp is a filler/glaze so as the rain comes and goes it maybe going onto your windscreen. My suggestion is for you clean your windscreen and the wipers and see if it returns. Then you can rule out the wipers completely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

footfistart said:


> It's possible as srp is a filler/glaze so as the rain comes and goes it maybe going onto your windscreen. My suggestion is for you clean your windscreen and the wipers and see if it returns. Then you can rule out the wipers completely


Thanks - cleaned the windscreen and wipers then sprayed water onto the windscreen. Wipers performed well.

Yet after the next rain and even with screenwash it's smearing badly. Not sure what else to try :wall:


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Hmm not sure. Maybe is now your screen wash and can’t cope with the salt on the roads? I’d maybe try and different glaze. I’ve used meguiars ultimate polish. That’s a glaze and works just as good as srp. It’s also cheap and easy to get hold of so maybe you might have a better chance with that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

